# Blush Help



## tfisher07 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi all-

  I need a good blush that is more pinky toned, not Barbie pink, or coral. It HAS to be completely matte with zero shimmer. And it needs to have good color payoff, so not something light. I definitely need something that shows up. I'm purchasing online and will not have access to the MAC counter, so any suggestions would help in my swatch hunt.


----------



## LaToya MadZar (Mar 19, 2014)

Look no further the blush for you is:  Pink Swoon, matte, true-to-color and for a peak-application performance---apply with an #115 brush!! Hope this helps!!


----------



## tfisher07 (Mar 21, 2014)

I love the swatches I reviewed but it's not available online.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 21, 2014)

Blush baby ?


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 21, 2014)

Rosy Outlook blush ( pro longwear ), a Shell rose easily wearable. It´s my go-to blush I must say.


----------



## geeko (Mar 25, 2014)

Can try Stay pretty pro longwear blush as well


----------



## MUAinspired (Mar 27, 2014)

I'd maybe suggest Mocha. It's a nice rosey color and it has a Matte finish.

  This is not my photo. You can see that the color is not super super opaque but you could build it up.


----------



## diaanz (Apr 2, 2014)

Are you interested in the cream blushes?


----------



## tfisher07 (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm really scared to try them actually. I don't want to break out.


----------



## diaanz (Apr 2, 2014)

Have you looked at Breath of plum? It's the loveliest plummy, mauvey-pink powder blush.. I bought it just to look at it


----------

